# What's Milwaukee up to?



## failelectric (May 27, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> It seems like in the past year or so they've been really stepping their game up. New meters, new drivers, pretty cool bit sets.
> 
> I can't tell what their motive is, maybe to get electricians on board with their products to take over or what.
> 
> How long do you think it'll be till we see Milk linemans pliers and fish tapes? Can't be far away.


I agree I love there tools now


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

They've dabbled in all kinds of stuff over the years. 30 years ago, you could get a shop vac from milwaukee that clipped onto a 55 gallon drum.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

how are the meters are they made by milwaukee or just rebranded?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> how are the meters are they made by milwaukee or just rebranded?


I tried really hard to find out, but I came up empty. The best I could find is that they are OEM'd for Milwaukee, but by a third party in China. They're not re-branded, since these same meters aren't on the market under any other brand names.

FWIW, their meters don't excite me much. Fluke cornered the market on that a long time ago. I feel no compelling reason to use anything but Fluke, especially since every calibration shop in the country can work on them.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't think they're rebranded but maybe they are. I haven't the friggin foggiest.

My buddy has one of their trms clamps and it's pretty nice.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

That's the one problem I have, all their stuff seems really nice but is made in China. I think they label it "professionally made in China" something like that.

I bought some new Milk stuff today... shockwave bit set and razor knife.

I'll give a product update soon.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> That's the one problem I have, all their stuff seems really nice but is made in China. I think they label it "professionally made in China" something like that.
> 
> I bought some new Milk stuff today... shockwave bit set and razor knife.
> 
> I'll give a product update soon.


Yeah, as much as I HATE the fact that most of their stuff seems to be made in China now, I'd be hard pressed to tell anyone that it's now junk. Some of their legacy products are junkier than they were in the past, but still not junk. They were exceptional in the past, but still very good as they are produced today. Having said that, my major replacements will probably be HILTI. Milwaukee seems, to me, to have dropped in quality just enough to make me jump ship to HILTI. In years past, I pretty much judged them to be on par with each other. Not anymore. I'm scoring HILTI and Metabo above Milwaukee now.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> It seems like in the past year or so they've been really stepping their game up. New meters, new drivers, pretty cool bit sets.
> 
> I can't tell what their motive is, maybe to get electricians on board with their products to take over or what.
> 
> How long do you think it'll be till we see Milk linemans pliers and fish tapes? Can't be far away.


I would not buy one of their meters. Just because it says Milwaukee on it doesn't mean it's good. I'd buy fluke, you can't go wrong with them.

About their hand tools, well, I wouldn't mind getting that 11 in 1 screwdriver. It seems kinda cool:thumbsup:


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

milwaukee was bought by ryobi ..yes home depot owns milwaukee now. the home depot box kickers think its great to tell contractors that depot owns milwaukee now ... my opinion of them just fell a bit.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

van2977 said:


> milwaukee was bought by ryobi ..yes home depot owns milwaukee now. the home depot box kickers think its great to tell contractors that depot owns milwaukee now ... my opinion of them just fell a bit.




I don't like that idea. Let's hope miwaukee's quality stays good.:thumbsup:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Josue said:


> *I would not buy one of their meters. Just because it says Milwaukee on it doesn't mean it's good*. I'd buy fluke, you can't go wrong with them.
> 
> About their hand tools, well, I wouldn't mind getting that 11 in 1 screwdriver. It seems kinda cool:thumbsup:


Doesn't mean it's bad either. As soon as Fluke combines the features of the t-5 and t-pro+, I'll ditch my Milwaukee fork.

Hell, I'd even pay double the price of the Milwaukee for it. 

You listening, Fluke?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> What's Milwakee up to?


Making tools.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

van2977 said:


> milwaukee was bought by ryobi ..yes home depot owns milwaukee now. the home depot box kickers think its great to tell contractors that depot owns milwaukee now ... my opinion of them just fell a bit.


Milwaukee was bought by Techtronic Industries (TTi). They also own Ryobi, but that does not mean that Ryobi or Home Depot own Milwaukee.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Motts said:


> Milwaukee was bought by Techtronic Industries (TTi). They also own Ryobi, but that does not mean that Ryobi or Home Depot own Milwaukee.


Correct. It's no different than Warren Buffet owning the gazillion companies he has. TTi is a holding company for various tool manufacturers. They have absolutely nothing to do with Home Depot other than their products are sold there.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, as much as I HATE the fact that most of their stuff seems to be made in China now, I'd be hard pressed to tell anyone that it's now junk. Some of their legacy products are junkier than they were in the past, but still not junk. They were exceptional in the past, but still very good as they are produced today. Having said that, my major replacements will probably be HILTI. Milwaukee seems, to me, to have dropped in quality just enough to make me jump ship to HILTI. In years past, I pretty much judged them to be on par with each other. Not anymore. I'm scoring HILTI and Metabo above Milwaukee now.


Problem is that a lot of Hilti stuff is made in Asia as well. Metabo, I don't have enough info to comment on that other than most of their stuff is made in some part of Europe. A lot of Hilti is made in Switzerland still. 

The price between Milk and Hilti and Metabo is not comparable. The two latter are much more expensive, just as they always have been.

I actually think that Milwaukee has pushed their quality up a bit while making new products, which surprises me.


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried the M12 hammer drill?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Quecmo said:


> Has anyone tried the M12 hammer drill?


No, but if you send me $180 I'll order one and give you a review. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> No, but if you send me $180 I'll order one and give you a review. :laughing:


Send it to me instead..:laughing:


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Send it to me instead..:laughing:


It does sound better than buying one for myself. Free drills for everyone!!


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Send it to me instead..:laughing:


But it would look so nice next to my M12 Hackzall, Impact, Drill, Driver, Flashlight and Radio. :thumbup: I don't think I'll bite for the Hammer Drill, I have a Bosch Bulldog, it's more than enough hammer for what I need so far. The next thing on my list is either the Subscanner, Multi-tool or the Inspection Camera. I would probably get the most use up front with the Multi-tool but the Subscanner or Inspection Camera could be the difference of a good job or a nightmare. All in time, all in time.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Send it to me instead..:laughing:


Anyone know where to buy v18 tools besides amazon? Have 3complete sets w/12 batt hate to swap to m18 cost to much


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> But it would look so nice next to my M12 Hackzall, Impact, Drill, Driver, Flashlight and Radio. :thumbup: I don't think I'll bite for the Hammer Drill, I have a Bosch Bulldog, it's more than enough hammer for what I need so far. The next thing on my list is either the Subscanner, *Multi-tool or the Inspection Camera*. I would probably get the most use up front with the Multi-tool but the Subscanner or Inspection Camera could be the difference of a good job or a nightmare. All in time, all in time.


I have the multi tool and the inspection camera (and the laser plumb bob).


Out of those 3 m12 tools, the absolute coolest and sweetest and best tool to have is by far the multi-tool. Man, where has that tool been? When you need to cut in a remodel box (and many other things), this baby rocks the house. The remodel im working on now has 1/2 sheetrock on top of shiplap and that mutitool zipped right through were my sawzall wouldve shaken the house down. The camera has also been handy only a couple of times...funny thing is it helped me the most on a non electrical project. I have used it in walls to find wires or to guide my helper fishing wires,etc. but the 1 problem with the camera is you have to remember where the "top" of the camera head is in proportion to the screen. what is on the screen at the top may actually be opposite in the wall,etc. it had be bumfuzzled for a bit. Best way to remember is the light is at the top of the screen and camera head. hope this helps.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

I know what u mean i have the bosch 12v ocsillating its awesome best thing for old work cut ins does anyone have the milwaukee video scanner? Will it read wires in walls and possibly underground like the ideal wire tracer that sells for $1k. Trying to find a cheaper tool anyone?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you talking about the Sub Scanner?

That has come done in price drastically recently. If you buy it in a package with one of the drills, it's even cheaper.

I just wonder if it's worth the money. One thing that I would like to do is scan a thick plaster and lath wall to find the exact location of the stud.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

Yup the sub scanner. If it works for wires it would be very handy dont care about studs use a stud finder for that


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Problem is that a lot of Hilti stuff is made in Asia as well. Metabo, I don't have enough info to comment on that other than most of their stuff is made in some part of Europe. A lot of Hilti is made in Switzerland still.
> 
> The price between Milk and Hilti and Metabo is not comparable. The two latter are much more expensive, just as they always have been.
> 
> I actually think that Milwaukee has pushed their quality up a bit while making new products, which surprises me.


If it make any difference, or if anyone gives a flying rats ass, (probably not), Hilti is from Liechtenstein, not Switzerland.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

7e elec said:


> Yup the sub scanner. If it works for wires it would be very handy dont care about studs use a stud finder for that


Stud finders don't work thru thick walls.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

IIRC Marc said he used the sub-scanner on slab work to look for tensioning rods, conduits, etc before he makes a hole. I could be wrong though. It was quite a while ago when he mentioned it.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

Does the sub scanner show things like an x ray or just lines? Oh and your rite stud finders are horrible in old walls might as well use blindfold


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyway, I really like the shockwave bit set. It's got everything I need in there and the carrying case is nice. The bits are pretty awesome, or at least, I haven't broken any of them yet. 

The razor knife is not bad but there's one thing I don't like about it; I'm accustomed to putting my right thumb on the right side of a razor knife when cutting, but the button for the blade quick change is there. On my old knife (a Lenox) that button is on the top. 

I'm not sure if I'm retraining myself or not but I can tell you that blades slip out of the thing a little too easy.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

sparky723 said:


> I have the multi tool and the inspection camera (and the laser plumb bob).
> 
> 
> Out of those 3 m12 tools, the absolute coolest and sweetest and best tool to have is by far the multi-tool. Man, where has that tool been? When you need to cut in a remodel box (and many other things), this baby rocks the house. The remodel im working on now has 1/2 sheetrock on top of shiplap and that mutitool zipped right through were my sawzall wouldve shaken the house down. The camera has also been handy only a couple of times...funny thing is it helped me the most on a non electrical project. I have used it in walls to find wires or to guide my helper fishing wires,etc. but the 1 problem with the camera is you have to remember where the "top" of the camera head is in proportion to the screen. what is on the screen at the top may actually be opposite in the wall,etc. it had be bumfuzzled for a bit. Best way to remember is the light is at the top of the screen and camera head. hope this helps.


I actually just bought the Multi-tool yesterday and used it today putting in an Arlington siding box, it cut through the vinyl siding and the existing wood siding that the vinyl covered like BUTTER. I'm quite impressed with it so far, I need to find some blades for plaster and lathe. :thumbup:


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

Try the metal blades they cut lathes wirhout any shaking also great on vinyl


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

But the plaster will murder it before I get to the lathe.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Grit blades for plaster.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

To a point i tried bosch rockwell fien blades found bosch to outlast rockwell and a lot cheaper than fein about 10$ a blade


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

Grit blades? I never thought of those, figured they were just for tile


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

7e elec said:


> Grit blades? I never thought of those, figured they were just for tile


Whatever works for tile usually works for plaster as well. Rotozip blades especially.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Whatever works for tile usually works for plaster as well. Rotozip blades especially.


Yeah, that's what I figured. Carbide tipped, but I didn't see anything usable at Depot, not for cutting in an OWWC anyways. I'll look around, the multi-tool is really the catsass, I like that it accepts all competitors blades with the adapter.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the cordless rotozip used it a lot till i got the bosch oscillting 12v wish milwaukee came out first o well my rotozip has become a shop hore it never leaves


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, been reading your forums for a while, thought i should chime in. Am a master in maine&nh on my own for 10 yrs or so i find your comments very helpfull


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I pretty much own every Milwaukee power/battery tool and have never had problems with them. I looked into their meters and found one flaw, they are only Cat. III rated. I need Cat. IV rated meters for working around services due to the possible transient voltages. So Fluke wins out. I do own a Klein wiggy and at least it is Cat. IV rated. I also own some Ideal meters but they are Cat. III so they only get used inside a building or house.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> I pretty much own every Milwaukee power/battery tool and have never had problems with them. I looked into their meters and found one flaw, they are only Cat. III rated. I need Cat. IV rated meters for working around services due to the possible transit voltages. So Fluke wins out. I do own a Klein wiggy and at least it is Cat. IV rated. I also own some Ideal meters but they are Cat. III so they only get used inside a building or house.


I don't believe Klein makes a Wiggy (as in a solenoid tester) than is Cat rated.

FWIW, at least 1 Milwaukee tester (2205-20) that I know of is Cat IV rated, there may be more.

The 2205-20 seems to be in direct competition with the infamous Fluke T5. It is cheaper, is True RMS, and has a LoZ feature.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

Greg in your milwaukee arsenal would u have a 12v sub scanner?


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

HackWork said:


> *I don't believe Klein makes a Wiggy* (as in a solenoid tester) than is Cat rated.
> 
> FWIW, at least 1 Milwaukee tester (2205-20) that I know of is Cat IV rated, there may be more.
> 
> The 2205-20 seems to be in direct competition with the infamous Fluke T5. It is cheaper, is True RMS, and has a LoZ feature.


Actually they do, the model is ET 200. It is dual rated Cat. III/IV. When I was on the Milwaukee website all the meters listed were Cat. III rated. I will have to look again at the 2205-20. I like Fluke but the cost is heavy and if I can get what I need at a cheaper price, I will.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

7e elec said:


> Greg in your milwaukee arsenal would u have a 12v sub scanner?


Not yet. Most of my stuff is wood working and 18v power tools.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok thanks i also have lots of milw tools am happy with them interesting to see what happens now that home depot owns them


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Actually they do, the model is ET 200. It is dual rated Cat. III/IV.


That's not a Wiggy/Solenoid tester. That is like the Fluke T+. It's a solid state digital meter with a low impedance feature.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> Actually they do, the model is ET 200. It is dual rated Cat. III/IV. When I was on the Milwaukee website all the meters listed were Cat. III rated. I will have to look again at the 2205-20. I like Fluke but the cost is heavy and if I can get what I need at a cheaper price, I will.


The 2205-20 is cat iv to 600v.

I've seen a couple on on e-bay for around $55 from guys who only opened them to get the upc code out the package.

They bought them during a promo mainly for the free tool that they are sending the upc code in for.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

7e elec said:


> Ok thanks i also have lots of milw tools am happy with them interesting to see what happens now that home depot owns them


Home Depot does not own Milwaukee. Milwaukee is owned by a China-based holding company called Techtronic Industries (TTI). Ryobi is a "house brand" at HD that is also owned TTI. HD has no ownership of Ryobi or Milwaukee.


----------



## 7e elec (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up a lot of guys around here were thinking the same as me on milwaukee all said and done though its still much better than dewalt


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Milwaukee*

Sorry, but last year I gave milwaukee a chance. Almost "Every" item I bought had problems, with either gearing, locking up, battery power, etc.... 

I decided to be a big boy now and go with Metabo. I'll never go back....


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> It seems like in the past year or so they've been really stepping their game up. New meters, new drivers, pretty cool bit sets.
> 
> I can't tell what their motive is, maybe to get electricians on board with their products to take over or what.
> 
> How long do you think it'll be till we see Milk linemans pliers and fish tapes? Can't be far away.


I just bought a new cordless drill. It was a tossup for me between Milwaukee or Makita. I ended up buying the Makita though. I am happy with it so far.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

I was in HD this weekend while waiting on the wife to run some errands. I was flabbergasted at everything I saw with the Milwaukee name on it. My Grandfather swore by Milwaukee tools when he was in the Plumbing business and I've got his first Sawzall he bought in 1964 which still works great. But with seeing that Milwaukee is putting it's name on everything from Meters to Screwdrivers now, I've got to wonder, is this still the same Milwaukee that my Granddad stood by? In the back of my mind, I don't think it is..


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

7e elec said:


> Greg in your milwaukee arsenal would u have a 12v sub scanner?


 
We just got the sub scanner. So far I am impressed with it. Have used it to scan a few floors and a wall for rebar before drilling. Havent tried it on drywall yet though.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Briancraig81 said:


> r, is this still the same Milwaukee that my Granddad stood by? In the back of my mind, I don't think it is..



I have a 1/2” Milwaukee (all metal) hole hog from the mid-60’s, damn thing will tear your wrist up it has so much torque.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> I was in HD this weekend while waiting on the wife to run some errands. I was flabbergasted at everything I saw with the Milwaukee name on it. My Grandfather swore by Milwaukee tools when he was in the Plumbing business and I've got his first Sawzall he bought in 1964 which still works great. But with seeing that Milwaukee is putting it's name on everything from Meters to Screwdrivers now, I've got to wonder, is this still the same Milwaukee that my Granddad stood by? In the back of my mind, I don't think it is..


It seems that all the Milwaukee Battery tools are better than they ever were.:thumbsup:


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

Milwaukee still seems like a good brand to me. Them "putting" their name on everything makes it sound like their rebranding. Im sure they make their own stuff.


----------

